# Rubik's Slide



## Kevster270 (Feb 18, 2010)

Okay, so Rubiks is apparently producing a new puzzle type thing called the rubiks slide. Everyone at twistypuzzles was having a hard time figuring out what it does and since I am banned from there until march I will post what I found here instead.

[youtubehd]mLZWvWZgtqY[/youtubehd]

So basically all you do is move the lights around by not only twisting, but pushing on the sides aswell.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 18, 2010)

Kevster270 said:


> Okay, so Rubiks is apparently producing a new puzzle type thing called the rubiks slide. Everyone at twistypuzzles was having a hard time figuring out what it does and since I am banned from there until march I will post what I found here instead.
> 
> So basically all you do is move the lights around by not only twisting, but pushing on the sides aswell.


Why were you banned?


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks fun. Did he say 90 99 or 19 99?


----------



## vrumanuk (Feb 18, 2010)

19.99


----------



## Kevster270 (Feb 18, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> Why were you banned?


I honestly havent a clue... I think i posted a thread saying that yj 4x4's are KO's and not to buy them and i didnt post a link where to buy them or anything but i guess DAVE LITWIN mad jumped to a conclusion
(I know dlitwin banned me because we dont exactly agree with each other)



Thomas09 said:


> Looks fun. Did he say 90 99 or 19 99?


he said either 19.99 or 9.99
edit: ACKK ninjad


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 18, 2010)

Kevster270 said:


> kprox1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Why were you banned?
> ...



TP forums can be jerks sometimes, that's why I don't post there much.


----------



## SkateboardingCuber (Feb 18, 2010)

My friend's dad works for a toy company and he got one for free. I was playing with it today in school. It's pretty fun


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 18, 2010)

how about fix the rubiks touch cube first.


----------



## ianini (Feb 18, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> how about fix the rubiks touch cube first.



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 18, 2010)

How about fix the 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5 first.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 18, 2010)

Actually looks fun. I'll get one when it comes out.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't get how it works. What does it do when you push or twist it? What is the goal?


----------



## Kevster270 (Feb 18, 2010)

okay lets say you have something like this
________
| x 0 0 |
| 0 0 0 |
| 0 0 0 |
-----------
x being the light, 0 being the unlit part
when you push a side like so,
_______
|>|0 x 0 |
|>|0 0 0 |
|>|0 0 0 |
---------
it moved the light one square over
and when you twist the top it basically does a U or U' move on a normal 3x3
the object is to get the lights to match the challenge pattern


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 18, 2010)

that guys voice sounds so familiar but i cant figure out who it is


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 18, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> How about fix the 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5 first.



LanLan, several DIY companies, QJ, and V Cube got that taken care of.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Feb 18, 2010)

*Sigh* At least its not nearly as expensive as the Touch Cube. But if I had a 3x3, & the Slide thingy, I would be using the 3x3 much more! & I wouldn't have to change the batteries.


----------



## Kevster270 (Feb 18, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> that guys voice sounds so familiar but i cant figure out who it is



I'm fairly sure it's Tyson Mao
I'm probably wrong tho


----------



## hagah2 (Feb 18, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > How about fix the 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5 first.
> ...



Yeah, but as a company called Rubik which sells Rubik's Cubes you shouldn't have like the worst cubes evar.

I guess that thing's more like a Rubik's Revolution thingy, more a little game than a challenge.


----------



## PeterNewton (Feb 18, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> How about fix the 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5 first.



+∞


----------



## Stefan (Feb 18, 2010)

Rubik's Sudoku, Rubik's Revolution, Rubik's Slide... where will this end?


----------



## Muesli (Feb 18, 2010)

With the RUBIK'S WORLD!!!!

Oh, wait...


----------



## PeterNewton (Feb 19, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Rubik's Sudoku, Rubik's Revolution, Rubik's Slide... where will this end?



When the Rubik's name means nothing anymore. Anyone else notice that they always try to make their new cr*p look like the cube? It's just painful to watch.


----------



## FrankMorris (Feb 19, 2010)

The guy in the video is Jason Willard from TechnoSource. Anyone who was at WC2009 would know him from running the Touch Cube competition. 

I played with it at the New York Toy Fair and was night very hype on it. Pretty weak and boring. It doesn't really work very well either.

Frank


----------



## Stefan (Feb 19, 2010)

Hmm, actually with "45 degree turns" it's not a baby toy anymore. TechnoSource needs to show that in demonstrations...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Hmm, actually with "45 degree turns" it's not a baby toy anymore. TechnoSource needs to show that in demonstrations...



For anyone who's wondering, it really is true that 45 degree turns are supported. There are three modes, Easy, Medium, and Hard; in the Easy mode, a twist does a 90 degree turn, and in the Medium and Hard modes, a twist does a 45 degree turn instead of a 90 degree turn. The difference between Medium and Hard is that Hard has two different colors for squares, where Medium has just one color for the squares.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 19, 2010)

hagah2 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



I disagree with this. I do agree that they have the worst 2x2 that i've tried. definately not 3x3 thou. I've played with r3's that feel like type a1's. I will agree that they are inconsistant, but Famwealth makes consistantly bad 3x3's. Also, my Rubik's magic works just fine =)

I will try this out thou, as it seems more interesting than the revolution (obviously) and the 360.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 22, 2010)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> *Sigh* At least its not nearly as expensive as the Touch Cube. But if I had a 3x3, & the Slide thingy, I would be using the 3x3 much more! & I wouldn't have to change the batteries.



LOL 
Me too i would play with a TWISTY puzzle.
Not an electronic thing that you can't even twist fully.



PeterNewton said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > How about fix the 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5 first.
> ...



They should actually do that! Fix the CUBES (what they are known for)
instead of making dumb other stuff.

+(∞^∞^∞)*∞*(∞^∞) and then some more




StefanPochmann said:


> Rubik's Sudoku, Rubik's Revolution, Rubik's Slide... where will this end?



What?
Rubik's PRINTER!!! 

When?
when the sun explodes


----------

